# Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte



## Petri1 (11. April 2014)

Ich möchte mich mal an einem neuen Fisch|kopfkrat für mich versuchen.

Nur habe ich keine Ahnung mit welchem Köder und wo ich mal eine dieser Schönheiten verhaften kann. Muss keiner der Kapitalen sein  eine kleine würde mir schon reichen:m

Als Richtung habe ich Fehmarn bis Rostock gedacht. 

Eine PN mit Empfehlungen wären auch super, wenn man seine Stellen nicht öffentlich preisgeben möchte. Ich sage es auch nicht weiter versprochen:m

Danke Petri1


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*



Petri1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich mal an einem neuen Fisch|kopfkrat für mich versuchen.
> 
> Nur habe ich keine Ahnung mit welchem Köder und wo ich mal eine dieser Schönheiten verhaften kann. Muss keiner der Kapitalen sein  eine kleine würde mir schon reichen:m
> 
> ...


 

 Hallo Petri1,#h

 hast du schon mal in dem Forum gelesen, in welches du deine Frage eingestellt hast?
 Damit solltest du bis Ostern dann beschäftigt sein.:m


----------



## Petri1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Ist ja schon richtig.
Nur die Menge an Infos ist schon ein wenig zu viel bis man "n da das Richtige gefunden hat, ist Ostern vorbei:q 
Ich brauche Infos, wo man es um Ostern versuchen kann, also wo es auch klappen könnte. Ich muss ca. 200 km fahren bis zur Küste und lernen werde ich dann beim angeln :m

Starthilfe halt:q

Petri1


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*



Petri1 schrieb:


> Ist ja schon richtig.
> Nur die Menge an Infos ist schon ein wenig zu viel bis man "n da das Richtige gefunden hat, ist Ostern vorbei:q
> Ich brauche Infos, wo man es um Ostern versuchen kann, also wo es auch klappen könnte. *Ich muss ca. 200 km fahren bis zur Küste und lernen werde ich dann beim angeln* :m
> 
> ...


 



 Du armer Kerl,

 ich habe gute 500 KM, und gebe mir trotzdem Mühe das von den Boardies erarbeitete zu lesen.|evil:

 Trotzdem Petri :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Das "richtige" wirst du auch nach 30 Jahren mit 200 Angeltagen p.a. nicht finden...neben den +100 Fliegen gibts noch ca. 10.000 unterschiedliche Blinker und Wobbler. Auf alles wurde gefangen, auf alles wurde geschneidert.

Von daher würde ich den einfachen Rat geben, dir ein paar Blinker/Wobbler zu kaufen und eine Springerfliege (Polar Magnus, evtl. noch was schwarzes für die Stunden wo es dunkel ist) vorschalten.

Und wenn du mit Spiro los möchtest, dann kauf dir langsam und schnell sinkende in 25g und zu den Polar Magnussen noch das eine oder andere Garnelen Imitat und dann ran ans Wasser.

Kauf nur Köder die dir selber 100%ig gefallen. Alles andere wird schnell in der Box rumgammeln. Überleg dir, ob du eher der Schnellkurbler bist (dann sind Snaps und Gnosjodraget gut) oder ob du beim einkurbeln gerne ein Nickerchen halten möchtest (dann taugt Spöket, Witch, Salty).

Zu den Farben. Grob kann man sagen je dunkler es ist, desto dunkler die Köder. Bei Nacht dann schwarz, in der Dämmerung rot/schwarz oder Kupfer. Je kälter das Wasser, desto knalligere Farben (Weiss, Pink, Firtetiger) und wenn es wärmer wird, dann immer natürlichere Farben (Silber/Blau, Silber/Grün, Kupfer).

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel aber immer wieder...sodass es bei der Mefo Angelei mit generellen Regeln sehr, sehr schwer ist. Was aber auch grade den Reiz bei dieser Angelei ausmacht.


----------



## Petri1 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Danke Allrounder das ist doch schon mal sehr informativ. 

Leopardengrund ist doch das was die Mefos suchen oder ?
Aber wie ist es mit dem Wind ? Beim Brandungsangeln konnte der Wind nicht stark genug auf den Strand drücken, aber klares Wasser ist aber auch nicht das Richtige.

@j.Breithardt
Ich möchte die Arbeit der Boardies nicht mindern. Aber wenn man alles nachlesen soll, in alten Beiträgen würde das Board zu einem Wiki werden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

@j.Breithardt
Ich möchte die Arbeit der Boardies nicht mindern. Aber wenn man alles nachlesen soll, in alten Beiträgen würde das Board zu einem Wiki werden.[/QUOTE]


 Jeder hat halt seine eigene Einstellung.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*



Petri1 schrieb:


> Leopardengrund ist doch das was die Mefos suchen oder ?
> Aber wie ist es mit dem Wind ? Beim Brandungsangeln konnte der Wind nicht stark genug auf den Strand drücken, aber klares Wasser ist aber auch nicht das Richtige.



Struktur ist gut. Leichte Trübung auch. Ich selber angel auch gerne voll in der Brandung, leider ist dann oftmals soviel Dreck unterwegs, das ein Angeln nicht möglich ist und man gewwungen ist, eine Wind abgewandte Seite anzusteuern.


----------



## Petri1 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Habe jetzt alle Infos die ich brauche,  Danke!

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ist der Abend eher fängiger oder doch der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.:q

Gruß Petri 1:vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (17. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Am besten von morgens bis abends in die Dunkelheit hinein fischen..:m Wenn du dazu keine Zeit oder keine Ausdauer hast, würde ich es z.Z lieber abends versuchen!


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Kann man nie so genau sagen.Morgends und Abends ist beides gut.Manchmal auch Tags über hab einfach Ausdauer und fische viel dann wirst du auch fangen.
Ich würde morgends in der Dunkelheit dort sein und am besten bis Abends in die Dunkelheit hineinfischen.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Petri1 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Habe da noch mal eine Frage, bin gestern in Boltenhagen gewesen und konnte leider nur einen Horni verhaften:q

An der selben Stelle stand noch ein Angler und der hat vor meinen Augen drei Mefos gefangen. Köder konnte ich nicht erkennen...

Ich habe mit den Ködern getestet und versucht aber man hat halt kein Vertrauen zu einem der Köder. Ich habe des Board schon durchsucht aber keine richtige Info gefunden. Kann man einen Köder als Standdard bezeichnen und wenn in welcher Größe und Farbe???

1. Gladsax Snaps (32 mal genannt)

2. Blue Fox Möre Silda (30 mal genannt)

3. Jack Rapid Stripper (17 mal genannt)

4. Falkfish Gno und Falkfish Spöket (Beide 14mal genannt)

5.Hansen Flash Flash (10mal genannt)

6. Hansen Fight und Boss (beide 9 mal genannt)

7. Kinetic Salty und Solvpillen (beide 8 mal genannt)

8. Gladsax Fiske(Wobbler) (6 mal genannt)

9. Falkfish Thor (5 mal genannt)

10. Hansen Lotus und Sömmet und Filur, Falkfish Kingtrout, Fladbukken, Filur, Grizzly Coast (alle 2 mal genannt)

11. Hansen Stripper, Hansen Banzai, Hansen Pilgrim, Falkfish Witch, Falkfish Böx, DAM FZ Dressed Seatrout, Mepps Aglia Gr.3, Mepps Aglia Gr.4, Samber, Joker, Ertner, Wiggler Wigglerpilk, Bornholmerpilen, Magic Eye, Eisele Eitz Fly, Solvkroken, Hakuma Sild/Dicksild, Fynbo Wobbler, Morild Seatrout, Hugo, Eigenbauwobbler, Smelt, Sniper (jeweils 1 mal genannt)

;+;+;+;+;+;+ Petri1


----------



## ajotas (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Kenne nicht alle Köder, aber der Snaps z. B. wird dir schon Fisch bringen, ein paar Farben in 20 Gramm und 25 Gramm, und los gehts. Möre Silda ist auch sehr beliebt, Hansen Flash/Fight/Stripper, noch ein paar Kinetic Wobbler (Spökets/Fiske - Falkfish nicht so mein Fall)...und mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht zum Spinnen.


----------



## Petri1 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Danke, werde mich mal mit dem snaps eindecken! Und dann ab an die Küste

Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fred1987 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*



Petri1 schrieb:


> 1. Gladsax Snaps (32 mal genannt)
> 
> 2. Blue Fox Möre Silda (30 mal genannt)
> 
> 10. Hansen Lotus



Die gefallen mir zB am besten und habe mit denen auch schon Erfolg gehabt. Farben wurden doch schon genannt, zZ am besten natürliche Farben, silber/blau, silber/grün, kupfer, abends dann auch schwarz/rot bzw schwarz. Wie schwer die sein sollen hängt ja davon ab, wie tief das Wasser ist, wo du angelst, ich selber nutze Blinker zwischen 18-25g


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

@ Petri1, #h

Na dann sind wir uns beide doch sicherlich auch über den Weg gelaufen. 
Hattest du einen Hut mit großer Krempe auf? |kopfkrat
Dann hatten wir erst einen kurzen Schnack und als der Angler mit den 3 Forellen weg war, bist du noch mal zu mir gekommen. Ich war der, der auf dem Stein stand! #h
Ich schicke dir mal eine PN.
Wenn du Lust hast, dann melde dich einfach telefonisch. Auch, wenn du nur ein paar Fragen hast. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Petri1 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Genau der war ich
Es hat mich schon sehr gewundert das einer mit 3 Fischen nach Hause geht und die anderen fast leer gehen !!!!
Da zweifelt man an den Ködern usw. 
Aber aufgeben liegt nicht in meiner Natur, werde nächsten Samstag wieder an die Küste! Diese Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit

Werden uns bestimmt nochmal über den Weg laufen.


Salzige Grüße ...... Petri1


----------



## Petri1 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Starthilfe in Sachen Meerforelle, Bitte*

Wie lange kann man der Meereforelle an der Küste nachstellen? Kann man das an den Temperaturen im Küstenbereich fest machen?

Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------

